# How Many Mpg Do You Get ??



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

I get about 10 MPG, is that about average or do you get more.
With the cost of gas at $3 this is a issue but is still does not stop us from camping.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

2blackdogs,

With my big block engine (8.1L) I only get 10 or so whether towing or not.

Mark


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

15 not towing

8-10 while towing the 28BHS depending on terrain

Sidewinder


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

17 while not towing 13-15 while towing depending upon terrain.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

2000 K1500 Suburban got 9 - 11 towing the Outback and 15 - 18 not towing.

2002 K2500HD with the 8.1L got 9 - 10 towing the Outback and 8 - 9 towing the 5ver. Not towing it gets 11 -14.

Itâ€™s kind of funny that I own probably one of the most fuel efficient vehicles out there (diesel VW Jetta getting 50mpg) and the least fuel efficient the mighty 8.1L. Now which one do you think I drive more.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

2000 Suburban............15-18 not towing.....8-12 towing. Really depends on terrain.

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

10 towing, not sure about solo, never checked

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

With tonneau cover, 7.5 mpg towing
With cap, 9.25 mpg towing, tires at 50 psi, full synthetic oil

Around town with cap, 15 mpg, tires at 36 psi


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

When we tow we get 8-9 mpg.
Around town its 12-13 and on the highway its about 14.
Going down a hill with it in neutral we get well over 99 mpg.
Regards,
Rob


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I get around 12 mpg towing my 5er at about 62 mph, 21 empty at 70 mph. Gotta love that diesel!
Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are seeing 8-9 MPG towing, and 15 MPG without the trailer in tow.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Here's some more numbers.

9-10 mpg towing

15-16 mpg not towing

Ralph


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

13 not towing









10 towing


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I average out at 9 mpg towing...about 13 not towing.

Gas prices have dropped yesterday here, $2.79/ gal locally.

Steve


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Huntr,

Now if we can get them to "drop" another $1, we'll be back to a reasonable level. You can't see me but I'm holding my breath in anticipation of this decrease.









Sidewinder


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Towing the USS Raptor, fully loaded with 4 quads, food, 2 dogs, 30 gallons of gas, 5 gallons of water, LP, etc. I am running between 10.4. and 12.2. Variance due to mountain travel or pure Interstate without headwinds. Seeing that my previous setup with the Avalanche/Outback was getting around 8-10 I'm very happy.


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

10 mpg not towing, 9 mpg towing............

Needless to say I peddle my bike to work most days


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> Huntr,
> 
> Now if we can get them to "drop" another $1, we'll be back to a reasonable level. You can't see me but I'm holding my breath in anticipation of this decrease.
> 
> ...


I hear you!!!

Probably won't ever see $2 / gal ever again......

Gotta love it!!!









Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Around 8 towing. DW uses as kid shuttle during the week, haven't really tracked mileage without TT.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Typically get ~10mpg towing, s, on a trip from Portland to Disneyland, we averaged 11mpg on the flatter sections of the interstate.







Usually only get 13mpg in town.


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

I get 10-11 mpg in mountains @ 65 while getting 18-19 not towing in same terrain. 
$2.85 yesterday for diesel.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Running my air, I'm getting 19-24 without and 12+ towing 23RS with my 05 Durango. Though I'm not really an air kinda gal, my mileage is much worse with windows down.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

With the Outback in tow 10
If I'm in a hurry to get there 8.5









Without the Outback 12

Leaving the Avalanche at home everyday and driving a company van PRICELESS









John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

10 towing, around 15 solo


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

12 to 14 towing and 20 to 22 solo for me. Mostly lower end on both.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I get around 12 mpg towing my 5er at about 62 mph, 21 empty at 70 mph. Gotta love that diesel!


Ditto for my 3500.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I've gotten as good as 16.8, and as bad as 12.2 towing. Generally 21 to 23 running empty with the air on. (these figures by computer display)
It seems to get better milage at 75 than it does at 65, but drive over 75 or 80, and the milage drops sharply.
Fred


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> I've gotten as good as 16.8, and as bad as 12.2 towing. Generally 21 to 23 running empty with the air on. (these figures by computer display)
> It seems to get better milage at 75 than it does at 65, but drive over 75 or 80, and the milage drops sharply.
> Fred
> [snapback]54801[/snapback]​


I thought it was just me. Mine loves to fly solo. The faster the better on mileage but it doesn't like 35 mph zones without the outback. Must be geared that way???


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This is real tough to figure because there are so many variables to my MPG. (wind, speed, cargo, road choice)

I'd say my thirsty little TITAN gets roughly 7-12 MPG while under tow, and 12-15 MPG not towing.

The biggest factor of my MPG seems to be wind speed and direction. Chicago ain't got SQUAT for winds compared to this area! Actually, crosswinds seem to be worse than any other.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We average about 12 towing - 15 not!


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

7 Towing







11.5 not towing


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

11-12 EMPTY. 6.5







-9 TOWING DEPENDING ON WIND AND TERRAIN.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

13.2 towing, 17.1 around town, 22.3 highway

a good engineer always has a calculator!!


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

10.3 by computer


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

about 8.6 to 9.3 mpg towing, around 10 to 11 mpg solo.

gotta love that v10









darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500 Suburban - 28RSS

8-10 towing

12-14 in town


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

8mpg towing at 67-68mph or 9mpg at 55mph.

Not towing 10-14mpg


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

12-13 mpg towing
16-18 combined city/hwy not towing
Mike


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Towing 9mpg (50/50 mix of flats and very steep mtn. roads)
Not towing: 14-15 avg.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

8 w/trailer, 16 w/o trailer. The '8 mpg' was on a trip from Orange, Ca. To Sequoia National Park and back w/Trailer and the '16 mpg' was tent camping with my oldest boy at Lonepine campground over Labor day. With gas prices and the fact that I can't keep my 21RS or Searay at work anymore I might be selling the Outback.


----------

